# Need for Speed Underground 2 - Installation help required!



## nagarjun_424 (Jul 11, 2005)

Hi!

I have the *ORIGINAL* copy of NFS Underground 2! I was installing it and after 100% it gives me an error that a file called sdat.viv cannot be copied and I have to uninstall the whole game! I have to cancel the installation process! It installs well in my cousins computer! My computer specifications are good and latest! So, I am sure its not a problem with my PC.

Can someone please tell me what to do?

Thanks.


----------



## ankit_biz (Jul 11, 2005)

is that cyclic redundancy check error??coz i seem 2 hav heard of sdat.viv not being copied...only dont know in which case. pls reply


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 11, 2005)

A friend of mine abroad had the same problem and this is what he said--

sdat.viv file is not so important to play the game if you get an error in the installation just pres alt+ctrl and delete so that the game does not uninstall automaticly and you can play the game..

see if this solution works for you.................its better than no game at all...


----------



## nagarjun_424 (Jul 12, 2005)

Rohanbee: I will try it out and tell you if it works! Thanks for the suggestion.

ankit_biz: I dont know why it happens but, it just does not copy. Please reply with suggestions.


----------



## ankit_biz (Jul 12, 2005)

can u post the exact error??


----------



## nagarjun_424 (Jul 13, 2005)

Rohanbee: The idea does not work! Thanks any way. Is there any other method?

Ankit_biz: It gives me an error that SDATA/sdat.viv cannot be copied. It also has two buttons i.e. Retry and Cancel. I keep retrying but it does not work!


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 14, 2005)

well give me some time i will get back to you with some possible solution!


----------



## nagarjun_424 (Jul 14, 2005)

Thanks Rihanbee! I will wait for you. 

Meanwhile, if anyone can tell me what to do, I will be thankful to you.


----------



## nagarjun_424 (Jul 17, 2005)

Yooooooolooooooo!

Someone please tell me what to do. I cannot even return the game. I spent enought for it!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 17, 2005)

*HELLOOO*

Try copying the file previously into the folder of installations (COPY IT FROM THE CD)
I HOPE IT WORKS AS NFS U2 Is a Rockin' game 

also if that doesnt work, try makin a virtual copy and installing , its legal as u have the original - u say so ...


----------



## rajma123 (Mar 21, 2009)

error whit   E:\sdata\sdat.viv
what do i need


----------



## di9it (Mar 21, 2009)

In NFS UG2, sdat.viv is an important file as u cant play game without this file.
Setup shows this error msg coz it is unable 2 copy it from CD. May b it is due 2 the some scretches on the CD.

U may try Minimum Installation in Advanced Settings while installing the game. During a minimum install, sdat.viv is not copied to the hard disk.

In this case, the game might run well but in some cases it may crash to ur desktop......


----------



## jamsus (Mar 24, 2009)

Use UltraISO or MagicISO to extract sdat.viv file from disk.

I bet u have torrented copy of game and if it is than u have the disk image, so open the disk image with UltraISO to extract that file.


----------



## RaghuKL (Mar 24, 2009)

Bump. 

@jamsus :- Kindly see the post date. It is fours year old. I'm sure author would have solved his problems and moved on to ug2 , mw ,carbon(Yuck!), prostreet(Yuck!Yuck!),Undercover (Yuck!Yuck!Yuck!).


----------



## jamsus (Mar 25, 2009)

@RaghuKL :- I suggest u to kindly see the date of post which is made by *di9it* , the date is 21-03-2009. I replied to him only.
If u still think that this post is 4 years old then what hell made u post in this thread?


----------



## ambar.hitman (Mar 25, 2009)

As far as i can see, the topic was bumped by rajma_123, who i think is facing same error while installing


----------



## FATAL1TY01 (May 21, 2009)

Hey guys this SDAT.ViV.This file  250 MB me 2 part to RapidShare on upload.Good Luck.  *rapidshare.com/files/235648436/sdat.viv.part1.rar *rapidshare.com/files/235608624/sdat.viv.part2.rar


----------

